# Does DIAC perform job verification for all applicants?



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

Continuing from the post "a sad news", I just wanted to ask whether DIAC performs job verification for all the applicants? Do they call the office directly and ask the receptionist to connect to the applicant? 

Does this calling the manager, office, HR head happen to all the applicants? I have not told anyone in the office about the visa application. Do I need to tell now? Sounds like suicide to me. 

Regards,
Vijay.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

If the verification has to be done, it should be general without revealing the purpose. I think for multinationals ans reputed organizations, verification is easy and can be done through website of the company.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Continuing from the post "a sad news", I just wanted to ask whether DIAC performs job verification for all the applicants? Do they call the office directly and ask the receptionist to connect to the applicant?
> 
> ...


No they don't call everyone, however you must ALWAYS assume that they will, so you need to prepare accordingly. They will call the person that is on the letter head that you provided with your job description. 

There are methods in order to decrease the chances of getting a job verification call, this is by providing as much proof as possible. Usually the CO will call if he is not satisfied with your evidence, sometimes its just pure luck even if everything is in place.

There are also cases where they send Australia embassy people to personally VISIT your offices, scary but true 

In some cases, people who are v fearful of a job verification call that might cause complications for them like losing their job have written a letter to DIAC explaining why a job verification call may cause complications for them. Though I strongly do not suggest this as it may raise some flags, as long as one has nothing to hide he/she should be fine, so don't worry about it so much.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

In my case there was no JOB VERIFICATION  
Same was the case with my other 5 friends but there are couple of other friends who got verification calls twice  yeh twice.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> In my case there was no JOB VERIFICATION
> Same was the case with my other 5 friends but there are couple of other friends who got verification calls twice  yeh twice.


Did you notice any differences? What was missing in those 2 guys?

What all documents did you give extra that wasn't mentioned in the DIAC checklist?

Vijay.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The rule of thumb is that for everyone who signs a reference letter, be it for immigration purposes or otherwise, they should be aware that the recipient of the letter may have queries with respect to the contents of the letter and would therefore contact them. That's the main reason why DIAC asks for current contact details of the person who signs the letter.

In my opinion, if your company is prepared to offer you a reference letter, then they should not have any objections to talking to DIAC and should also confidently be able to confirm the contents of the letter.

As others have said, your CO will typically call if there are doubts about your documents and also sometimes just to do a spot check. The more documents/ evidence that you provide, the less likely it is that you will be subject to job verification.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> Did you notice any differences? What was missing in those 2 guys?
> 
> What all documents did you give extra that wasn't mentioned in the DIAC checklist?
> 
> Vijay.


No diff Mate, Some times DIAC guys randomly pick them up i think


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

immiseeker said:


> No diff Mate, Some times DIAC guys randomly pick them up i think


Very true. Some of us may have even gone through job verification without being aware of it. If DIAC were to call a previous employer, you would have no way of knowing unless they told you, which in most cases they would not.

Most of us only find out about job verification when it involves our current employer, as most likely your supervisor or line manager will let you know that they've received a call or a visit from immigration.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi All,
Just want to ask you people, what sort of verification they do normally?
I am afraid, either they will ask for the JD's mentioned in the Experience letters which a company issues?

Like i remember i gave owned described JD's to HR Manager to issue my experience letter on these JD's ..... (Yes those JD's were quite realistic and HR Manager confirm those tasks from my manager also)

I am just afraid if they ask my HR Manager about the JD's described on the letter, i don't think so he would be able to answer what he stated on the letter. (Because of Technical Tasks involvement in my job) .....

Do u think it would create any problem for me?


Comments please


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> Hi All,
> Just want to ask you people, what sort of verification they do normally?
> I am afraid, either they will ask for the JD's mentioned in the Experience letters which a company issues?
> 
> ...


In general DIAC can ask anything. Please its not just your company to which they can call but also they can call at your home. May be your wife or mother Pickup the fone they ask things like, we want to talk to Mr. ABC. (your name) If your family will tell that you are in Office (offcourse if its working day and you are in office). Some times they ask, where u work? In which dept? etc.
just prepare your family for that. One of my friend had experienced this kind of Verification. so let your family know.
IN my case, DIAC never called my companies (May be i m unaware). But i was well prepared and informed my mother that if some one calls and ask about me then do tell the proper info. Like my Job, my dept and my designation etc. but no one called. So its pure Luck.

Goood luck
cheers


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

I didnt get a job verification though my friend did despite the fact we were in same organization.

i believe this was bcoz of my documentation was more than his. i provide lots of proof for employment

like
I had 3 yr experience and i supplied 3 yr slips 
I uploaded my Company card copy
I uploaded medical insurance copy from the company
Also full 3 yr bank statement
Tax Letter from the Finance manager of my company
Used official letter head where ever i had to use.

i think that was enough for them to believe in my case.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

for job verification i have the photocopy of the reference letter that i got from company because the original one i submitted to vetasses ....do i need to get a fresh copy of it.


----------

